# From 17's to 18's :)



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Same wheels....just an inch bigger ! Hunt is seriously on now for a huge brake set up 

17's :











18's :










Took car out for a quick blast afterwards, cant really notice any difference in terms of ride....I think it's a tiny bit slower to accelerate now but on the other hand has a bit more grip (wider rim/tyre).

Finally got my billet center caps on !!!


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

i seriously luv those wheels, whether they are 17s or 18s i luv them:smokin: 

lol like u said, seriously need a brake upgrade, they look so small behind the 18s


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Evening homm, got a shot of the whole car to compare with before?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

riddler said:


> lol like u said, seriously need a brake upgrade, they look so small behind the 18s


Admitedly that brake shot is the rear's (smaller discs then front) but that's the maib reason I upgraded so I could get a big brake setup as even with the uprated front discs....they, erm, scare me :nervous:



> Evening homm, got a shot of the whole car to compare with before?


Evening raging ! Nope....LOL, it was getting dark by the time I'd finished.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice, G. :thumbsup: :clap: 

be good to get some full car pics up, so people can really see the difference.

Glad you're happy with them, and all the best with finding the brake set-up of your dreams.:clap: 

Keep your eyes peeled for my thread, soon. It will be entitled: 18's->19's


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

wow, someone that actually know's that any wheel without a centre cap makes a good looking car look........crap!

Very nice!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Shakey Finch said:


> wow, someone that actually know's that any wheel without a centre cap makes a good looking car look........crap!
> 
> Very nice!


Cheers  They weren't cheap ! But they're one piece billet ali, works of art in themselves.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very good choice on both model and color:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

DCD said:


> Very good choice on both model and color:thumbsup:



hehehe....not that your biased Dino


----------



## tom (Oct 5, 2006)

Like a few people have already said it would be great to see a side comparision for both. In the pics you have posted have you retained the same ride height for the 18's?

Looks great by the way , what width and offset did you go for? be nice to see some side length shots to see the difference in stance.

Tom


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks alright that does. :thumbsup: As mentioned, got any further away pics so we can get a better idea of the difference?



Snowfiend said:


> ....I think it's a tiny bit slower to accelerate now .....


Interesting. What tyre sizes, (width and profile), were you running on the 17s and what are you now running on the 18s?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll have a look through the hundreds of photos I've got of the car on it's 17's and then at the weekend I'll give her a good clean and see if I can recreate a few of them with the 18's on now.

The old ones were 17" x 9" +22 offset

These ones are 18" x 9.5" +12 offset

I'll get back to you on the tyre sizes later.....sorry just about to go for a job Interview so need to get my skates on :nervous:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Good man


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

do you have a side-on pic to show how it sits with the guard?
any lipping of the guard required?
cheers!


----------



## Levi_501 (Jan 4, 2006)

Just wondered what it feels like to go from 17 to 18 ?

Loss in accerlation, slightly higher ???


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Thats the only problems with going to 18's Giles, your breaks end up looking scroaty!!  

Looking tops though pal!:thumbsup:


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Any long distance shots?? looking good so far dude!!


----------



## Touring240 (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks awesome! Did you sell the 17x9 CE28 already?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes mate, I've sold them to a GTROC member in Finland, just waiting for the bank transfer to go through.

I'll take some better shots at the weekend for you guys. To be fair most people dont even notice the difference....my missus didnt, LOL


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

I would imagine ET12 rims to stick out a fair bit at the rear?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

They do stick out a bit yeah, but because of the camber I'm running they do JUST about tuck up in the arches....is very, very close.

My Tein coilovers are set up pretty hard too so it doesn't appear to be any rubbing issues.


----------



## Touring240 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have 17x9.5 0 offset and mine do not stick out on R32 GTR. 245/45/17

Let me know if the deal falls through for the CE28!


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

MORE PICS MORE PICS!!!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

justinfox said:


> MORE PICS MORE PICS!!!


LOL.....I'll try and do some at the weekend mate. Skyline is wrapped up at home in winter hybernation at the moment.

Ok, Wheel & Tyre details someone asked for were/are :

17" x 9.5" +22 with Yokohama Advan Neuva 245/40-R17 Tyres

18" x 9.5" +15 with Falken FK452 - 265/35-18 Tyres

So two mistakes...

a) my old 17's were 9.5" not 9" wide
b) new wheels are +15 not +12 offset


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Why did you choise the Falken instead of getting the Yokos again?
I had the FK452 on my car and a friend on his GTR too. We both agreed that for driving in the rain its one of the best tires, but on the dry they loose grip and surface after 2000km allready . . . 
Is it your first try with this tires?


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Awesome stuff. I know a dude on here had 18x9.5+22 and they looked like this:



















Just wondering then how much more yours stick out than that as they are almost flush! Having said that his car is high and thus might look less flush if it was lowered.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice rims G... Also agree wit the comments on the brake disc. Goin that wide in tyres Im sure you wil feel a bit of drag, Jes when I got back on to Irish roads, off the boat from the uk after purchsing my 34 I taught there was something wrong. Al over the road it was. Ha Looking at the gram lights myself. Might be a few wks or month yet. but wil post few pics to


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

PS>>>>>


Dont forget to catch taxi`s to the curb !!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Why did you choise the Falken instead of getting the Yokos again?
> I had the FK452 on my car and a friend on his GTR too. We both agreed that for driving in the rain its one of the best tires, but on the dry they loose grip and surface after 2000km allready . . .
> Is it your first try with this tires?


I found the Yoko's amazing in the dry, they're a very soft compound...I dont use my Skyline in the wet, I have been caught out in the rain a couple of times though (Good old english weather) and noticed a lack of grip.

I've only driven my skyline round the block since fitting the new wheels on Sunday, it was dry but the road was still a bit damp from earlier rain, the Falkens felt ok and a bit more grippy. Not tried them properly or in the dry yet.

Yep first time I've had Falkens, I normally go for Toyos or Yokohamas.

I bought my 18's off Madsteve so they came with the tyres that were already on them mate, they're pretty much brand new so I'll see how I get on, if I dont like them, then I'll change them....once my wallet has recovered from buying the wheels & the brakes that is :nervous: :runaway:

Justin - That R32 looks very nice & very clean ! I wouldnt say mine stick out much more then that really, I had Abbey set up my suspension, steering & alignment with these wheels in mind, I run a lot more camber on my car then that. I'll try and take a picture simular to that one at the weekend so you can compare 

Here's a rear shot with it on the 17's, one I found on my PC at work :


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Snowfiend said:


> Ok, Wheel & Tyre details someone asked for were/are :
> 
> 17" x 9.5" +22 with Yokohama Advan Neuva 245/40-R17 Tyres
> 18" x 9.5" +15 with Falken FK452 - 265/35-18 Tyres


That was me. I was interested as you said the acceleration seemed a bit slower, and wondered what change in overall radius had occured. From what I can see, from the 17s to the 18s you've had an overall diameter increase of 2.34%, (source: http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp), which sounds like it may have been enough to affect acceleration. The site also says your speedo will read 2.83% slower than before, which may be useful to know.

I used this calculator when I was choosing tyres for my 19s, trying to get the overall radius as close as possible to stock.



Snowfiend said:


> new wheels are +15 not +12 offset


That sounds a bit more like it. I was amazed when you said you'd managed to get +12s on there, although +15 isn't exactly tucked under the car. Good work, looks spot on. :thumbsup:


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> I found the Yoko's amazing in the dry, they're a very soft compound...I dont use my Skyline in the wet, I have been caught out in the rain a couple of times though (Good old english weather) and noticed a lack of grip.


G, I'm surprised that you noticed a difference in the grip characterstics in just pushing it 5m forward onto the patio to clean it? :chuckle: 

Ya big poof


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

tim b said:


> That was me. I was interested as you said the acceleration seemed a bit slower, and wondered what change in overall radius had occured. From what I can see, from the 17s to the 18s you've had an overall diameter increase of 2.34%, (source: http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp), which sounds like it may have been enough to affect acceleration. The site also says your speedo will read 2.83% slower than before, which may be useful to know.


When I swapped from 17's to 18's, I actually found the diameter of the 18's to be closer to the original 16's then the 17's were.  

Additionally, when we did the GTROC test day at Brunter's, I lifted at an indicated 150 mph, When I saw the telemetry is show I lifted at 148.54mph.

That is accurate enough for me!!!  


Oh yea, and Giles is a poof and only ever get his car out to wash it and put new bits on!!  :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> When I swapped from 17's to 18's, I actually found the diameter of the 18's to be closer to the original 16's then the 17's were.


When I swapped from 17's to 18;s on my rover coupe (eeeh...them were the days) I didn't tell the missus and i turned up at the pub and she just took the piss. I don't recall any discussions on rolling diameters....just the 'why f*ck have you taken a set of 'big' wheels and replaced them with 'bigger' ones when you only went in for a puncture'
The fact that that i sold the entire rover for less than the amount i spent on those wheels was a lesson. 

I would only ever upgrade my 17's straight to 19's...on a R34. One day....


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Just an Idea, if I brought say ET12 wheels, and get 3mm machined off the hub face to reduce the offset?


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Scott said:


> When I swapped from 17's to 18's, I actually found the diameter of the 18's to be closer to the original 16's then the 17's were.


Yep, I was very very careful when choosing tyres for my rims to try to keep the rolling radius as close to stock as possible. When going from my previous 18s up to 19s I managed to reduce the overall rolling radius.

Comparing my existing 19s, (265/30/19), to the stock 16 in rims and tyres of an R32, (225/50/16), I get a diameter difference of 1.59%, with the speedo under-reading by only 1.61%. Not bad when going from 16s to 19s I thought, although I do have rubber bands for tyres now.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah I did notice a small increase in rolling radius on the 18's. So yeah will make the speedo under read slightly, not the end of the world.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

And OIIIIIIII Ben...Scott.....who you calling a poof ? 

Just cause you two wouldnt know a bucket and washing mitt was


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

where did you get the centre caps from, G?

I NEED some of those, now!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Abbey ordered them for me from Japan mate, took a while though, ordered them the first time I took my car there in September.

They're not the CE28 ones, I think they're the TE37 ones as the bearings stick out a bit too much on Skylines for the 28 ones to fit. I've still got the boxes at home will check tonight for ya.

Not cheap but they're one piece billet ali


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

PICS please! I couldn't wait and ordered a set anyways! I have one upped ya though man... gone for 18x10.5 +18's


----------

